# Tri Tips For dinner



## jminion1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Low will work but need low finish internal temp (125 to 130).
Jim


----------



## Finney (Oct 24, 2005)

They look good to me Blaze.  I wouldn't mind some of that on a biscuit right now. =P~


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 24, 2005)

Holly Molly Blaze, that looks fantastic
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I have to find someone who can get tri tip.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 24, 2005)

That looks great Blaze. Now if I could only find Tri-tips here... :-X


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

DAMN!  Let's eat!!  =P~


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 24, 2005)

*Tri- Tip*

Well I am new here, but found a post that I know something about ... Tri Tip....  Cooked alot of it when I lived in Calf many years ago..  and it was a cheaper cut of meat, but it seems it is not anymore

Where I live, most butchers kinda look at ya cockeyed when you ask for the name Tri-tip ... When I have found it I have been quoted as high as $9.99 a pound .. I dont think I'd be ordering that piece of meat at that price..  I normally find it for $3.99 a pound at either a local butcher, who I do work for, or when I'm lucky enough to get a pass into a Wholesale Restuarant place .. If you butcher is  errr  ummm  aaaaaaaaa uneducated,  just ask him how much first... Most of em want to hit a home run because it's part of the Sirloin.. when the reality of it is, that they usually make hamburger meat out of the Tri-Tip, or shish kabobs  for those who do that kind of business...

the meat number you can order tri tip from your butcher is IMPS/NAMP 1185C & 1185D...  if you like it trimmed  order the 1185D, it is trimmed of fat... I prefer mine with the fat...

Godd Luck to ya

Bob


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok, I've never seen a Tri-Tip in a supermarket.  Any of you Texas boys ever seen it before?


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey Blaze......... not sure where you 're from in Calif, but if you;re close to Santa Maria , they have a pretty big  Tri-Tip festival there every year that's pretty coll to attend.....  in fact most of the restuarants in that town  and the surrounding towns, and valleys  serve it regularly ..

good luck to ya

Bob


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 24, 2005)

You guys kill me.... I am gonna shut up, be happy, and brag about my 2.59 a pound  at Costco untrimmed. At the commissary I can get it for 3.19 trimmed. I prefer the trimmed.  =D> But...thanks for driving up the price for me! I just about cussed out loud at Trader Joe's when I saw the price they were selling at. I remember it was priced at 15 bucks and for that same size and all I could get it for half that in town. At the same time...I am happy the word is getting out on this cut and style of BBQ.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 24, 2005)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Hey Blaze......... not sure where you 're from in Calif, but if you;re close to Santa Maria , they have a pretty big  Tri-Tip festival there every year that's pretty coll to attend.....  in fact most of the restuarants in that town  and the surrounding towns, and valleys  serve it regularly ..
> 
> good luck to ya
> 
> Bob



Pretty close for me..... 24 miles away!


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello Helen  

I used to go to the Santa Maria BBQ's  way back when... wayyyyyyy back when .. you must be at one of them secret air force bases that got all the coastal ranges in CA!!!  love when them Basque sheep herders and farmers came to town with all that good meat and sauces from the hills  hmm hmm good 

Bob


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Tri- Tip*



			
				Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Well I am new here, but found a post that I know something about ... Tri Tip....  Cooked alot of it when I lived in Calf many years ago..  and it was a cheaper cut of meat, but it seems it is not anymore
> 
> Where I live, most butchers kinda look at ya cockeyed when you ask for the name Tri-tip ... When I have found it I have been quoted as high as $9.99 a pound .. I dont think I'd be ordering that piece of meat at that price..  I normally find it for $3.99 a pound at either a local butcher, who I do work for, or when I'm lucky enough to get a pass into a Wholesale Restuarant place .. If you butcher is  errr  ummm  aaaaaaaaa uneducated,  just ask him how much first... Most of em want to hit a home run because it's part of the Sirloin.. when the reality of it is, that they usually make hamburger meat out of the Tri-Tip, or shish kabobs  for those who do that kind of business...
> 
> ...


Here's a little additional info . . . .

http://www.beeffoodservice.com/cuts/Info.aspx?code=48


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 24, 2005)

Blaze1024 said:
			
		

> Hi Helen  it’s a small world I spent a lot of my teenage years in Port Hueneme and went to Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbra.



Yeah, small indeed. I grew up Lompoc. Finished up college in Thousand Oaks... My brother went to school at UCSB. He had some roommates that went to Brooks, he lived right behind City College at the time. But, Santa Barbara is one of my favorite places. American Riviera and Tri Tip right in my backyard, can't beat that! Where do you live now? 

BOB-
Yeah, Vandenberg AFB...no so secret anymore though. When you say wayyyyyy back when...what years? If you go back now, across the street from JC Penny's...there was an old department store, Montgomery-Ward. They have a huge BBQ trailer pit and turn out BBQ every weekend there. I mean there are still others that BBQ and sell on the main drag. Where I live they have at least 4-5 BBQs going every weekend year round.


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 24, 2005)

Santa Barbara Galeta   nice places   When i visited friend down there would stay on his sail boat  in the harbor  ....Vandenburgs wasnt secret  when i first went to CA .. but it certainly was stange seein rockets  shootin across the sky at all hours of the day  :badgrin: .. back in the 70's  it was not so common for main street to be as it is today.. I forget what month it was  maybe April.. there was alawys a festival in Santa Maria.. great times

Good Luck to ya 

bob


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Joker.  Good site for information.  Guess I'll check it out at the local butcher. I'll price select and choice and report back.


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 25, 2005)

when I have gone to bigger supermarket chains, to ask for Tri-tip,  they are moslty clueless... I also ask them to check to see how much it costs to order, then give them the number to see if they are authorrized to even order it... return in a few days  and not one of them can order it, or the price was ridiculously high..like $7.99-9.99 a pound.  local butchers are a different story.. I've told a few of them that  am using it to BBQ for a function, or event, or gathering, and ALWAYS bring them back a few slices to taste.. If you go in making them think you know what you are talking about, the price will genereally come down to something more reasonable..$3.99-$4.99 a pound. after all,  they do order the bottom sirloin for London broils at around $2.99, wholesale, and normally end up grinding  the Tri=Tip down with the rest of the hamburger meat.. Dont be afraid to tell em you willing to only pay $3.99 a pound for it .. ya never know waht will happen   

bob


----------

